# Need a FAKRA connector



## Mendez.CD (Jan 10, 2009)

I've bought a stock Sirius sat. module, but have a sirius antenna with the SMB connector. Where can I order a green female FAKRA connector or adapter to plug into the module? 
-Chris


----------

